# como hacer un cable hdmi



## ivan03488 (Sep 23, 2010)

hola gente

nesesito hacer un cable hdmi y tengo el cable con todos sus cablesitos de colores y la ficha hdmi, pero buscando en internet me enloquesi y no encontre nada de que cable va en cada patita de la ficha, si alguno me podria hacer o informar sobre como tengo que conectar estos cables se los agradeseria muchisimo

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 24, 2010)

Dirijase a este link si quiere construir su propio cable HDMI.


----------

